# Lizzie West LT495 - George GOOCH



## howeser (Jan 13, 2011)

I am looking for any information on the Lizzie West LT495, or my grandfather George Gooch.


----------



## E.Martin (Sep 6, 2008)

*George Gooch*



howeser said:


> I am looking for any information on the Lizzie West LT495, or my grandfather George Gooch.


I sailed with a George Gooch while on a drifter named Herring Seacher way back in 1949,George was a stoker,I believe in his later years he sailed as Cook.


----------



## Ann Meen (Nov 29, 2020)

howeser said:


> I am looking for any information on the Lizzie West LT495, or my grandfather George Gooch. I have lizzie West vessel that was made by someone that worked on it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

